# I need advice please



## amberleegale09 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am new to this scene...I have been married for 5 years...and we have 2 daughters, ages 3 and 2....my marriage is struggling and has been for over a year...I have no clue what to do...I am not happy...we have no communication, my husband is negative about everything, he worries all the time....we don't get along, we argue constantly...and our sexual intimacy is gone....we have no sex life....we have had the same conversation over and over and nothing changes....he says he will change, I say I will change, but we never do....I love my daughters more than my life...I would never want to hurt them, but my 3 year old knows when we are fighting....my husband is a good man, good provider, great father, but it is just our relationship that is suffering...I dont know what to do....I do know that if we didn't have any children, I would be gone...should I stay for the kids or will that be worse??? I need help, I need advice....


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

go out and get the book the 5 languages of love by gary chapman and see if you think the 2 of you are meeting each other's needs. 
If you practice what the book teaches you, you can turn this marriage around, you both are willing the girls deserve that their parents at least try.....if you only look at him with resentment you can't get to loving him again......love is all about how you view things and taking responsibility in your own part......try it, you can even do it alone and see what kind of response you get.........


----------



## Unicorn (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like my life. I'd love to see what some of the member's advice are for you. Good Luck!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree. Get "The Five Love Languages" book. Why is your husband negative and always worrying? Is there a lot of stress outside of the marriage?


----------

